# lower unit oil??



## Jon-ny Cash (Feb 20, 2018)

hi. I just got a 14' 9" aluminum Jon boat, and the motor was bought with the boat new in 1983 but was never mounted, so the motor is literally brand new. it is the kind of outboard where you still mix the oil with the fuel. Question is, the guy I bought it from said something about lower unit oil? I have found the plug-bolt thing according to Google, but I can't figure out what brand or type of oil I need. any feedback? it is a 1985 Evinrude 15hp. Thanks!!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 20, 2018)

Just get generic lower unit oil - walmart carries it.

Maybe this is obvious, but there are 2 plugs, one at the top to let the air out while you refill.

Sounds like a great find!


----------



## Jon-ny Cash (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks! will check.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2018)

Actually, there are much better choices out there. Evinrude outboard gear lube for example is able to mix with up to 25% water and still provide adequate lubrication should your gearcase develop a leak. That is a true benefit in my book. Other engine manufacturer oils may carry that same benefit. Something you do not get with a generic oil
Second. Whether or not the engine has ever been run the water pump impeller is now 35 years old. Should be changed prior to running any length of time. I would not trust it. A 35 year old impeller will break the blades off in a heartbeat whether or not is has been run. If this happens your new engine just turned into scrap metal. 
You will need to break the engine in properly. Your first tank of gas/oil should be mixed at a ratio of 24:1 instead of 50:1. Run the engine easy for the first tank. 
Important. The vintage engine you have may a sticker over on the right side of the engine near the idle adjustment knob. This sticker will say 100:1. If ift does disregard that sticker. Am thinking this was for 1985 but check anyway. A dealer bulletin was sent out back then for dealers to notify customers to run on 50:1 and not 100:1. Those stickers were to have been removed but not many were.


----------



## Jon-ny Cash (Feb 20, 2018)

this is VERY helpful. thanks, Pappy!!


----------



## eshaw (Feb 20, 2018)

Not to muddy the waters but when I changed the oil in my lower unit it had to be put in from the bottom plug, basically pushing it into the lower unit. From what I read on mine you weren't supposed to add it from the top plug. Someone chime in and confirm this?


----------



## nccatfisher (Feb 20, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Not to muddy the waters but when I changed the oil in my lower unit it had to be put in from the bottom plug, basically pushing it into the lower unit. From what I read on mine you weren't supposed to add it from the top plug. Someone chime in and confirm this?


 That is proper procedure on about all of them so as not to trap air pockets in. Some lower units have three plugs. A drain/ fill plug, a level plug and a vent plug.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 21, 2018)

I can show you when I come down.


----------



## Jon-ny Cash (Feb 21, 2018)

I was gonna have lovedr show me, but i wanna get this done _before_ may, you know??


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Actually, there are much better choices out there. Evinrude outboard gear lube for example is able to mix with up to 25% water and still provide adequate lubrication should your gearcase develop a leak. That is a true benefit in my book. Other engine manufacturer oils may carry that same benefit. Something you do not get with a generic oil
> Second. Whether or not the engine has ever been run the water pump impeller is now 35 years old. Should be changed prior to running any length of time. I would not trust it. A 35 year old impeller will break the blades off in a heartbeat whether or not is has been run. If this happens your new engine just turned into scrap metal.
> You will need to break the engine in properly. Your first tank of gas/oil should be mixed at a ratio of 24:1 instead of 50:1. Run the engine easy for the first tank.
> Important. The vintage engine you have may a sticker over on the right side of the engine near the idle adjustment knob. This sticker will say 100:1. If ift does disregard that sticker. Am thinking this was for 1985 but check anyway. A dealer bulletin was sent out back then for dealers to notify customers to run on 50:1 and not 100:1. Those stickers were to have been removed but not many were.



Pappy - I told his dad that i wouldnt trust that impellar either. I am going down there in May, if it hasnt been done i will teach him how


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jon-ny Cash said:


> I was gonna have lovedr show me, but i wanna get this done _before_ may, you know??



I know you do. Its not that hard, gear oil is pretty straight forward. the impellar isnt bad either. i have faith that you can do it.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 21, 2018)

yours should be similar. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbJrRCcoA0w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-tiUh8LoFc


----------



## lovedr79 (May 9, 2018)

well i went to "Jon-ny Cash's" house this past weekend. I dropped the lower unit and checked the impeller. MINT! i was shocked. we are ordering another to put in but i was curious when i was there. I also changed the lower unit oil. I also showed him how to do it and had him help. I will say i was very impressed with that motor. with a 12 year old and myself, gear, rods it was running 21mph into the wind......


----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2018)

Good job on your part. 
Might have looked mint but was still 35 years old. Hope the engine is being broken in properly as the technically new engine that it is.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 9, 2018)

According to the previous owner it was broken and used some.


----------

